# Uniquely Equine Photo Contest



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

????hmmmmm?????


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

all are best still head shots


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

BUMP! Why so little entries?


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my entry to best dressed english pleasure.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I will Enter after I mow the Lawn!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

oooh I will need to get some shots of Walter all dressed up!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

First picture is entry for Best Eye Shot,
Second for Best Under Still,
Third is Head Shot Still


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

5. Best Dressed Working Western (cutting, reining, ranch horse, etc.)










4. Best Dressed English Pleasure/HUS:











1. Best Dressed Western Halter and/or Showmanship:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Extending date!!!*

Hello All,
I have decided to extend the date to *Monday May 14th at NOON!*

This will give more people a chance to enter.

Thanks,
Horses4Healing


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

9. Best Dressed Eventer/Cross Country








1. Best Eye Shot








2. Best Head Shot In Action








3. Best Head Shot Still








2. From Under Still


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

6. Best Dressed Hunter Over Fences
4. Best Dressed English Pleasure or Hunter Under Saddle


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Best still head shot . This is Echo.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

The first 4 are for FROM UNDER STILL. 5th is for BEST PAINT MARKINGS. 6th is for BEST HEAD SHOT STILL. The bay horse pictured 3 times is my old lease horse, Cricket, the sorrel is my friend Emily's horse Cutter, and the buckskin is my mare Arabella.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry I found a couple more  The buttermilk buckskin is my mare, Arabella, for BEST HEAD SHOT STILL, and the other buckskin with the girl is my friend Gabrielle's mare Lilly, also for BEST HEAD SHOT STILL. Oh and the paint horse in my previous post is my friend Jan's horse Millie AKA Hidalgo


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Best Eye Shot:









Best Head Shot:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

So I can't figure out how to change the huge Eye picture to the smaller version....so here it is again.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Results Are Here!*

Okay guys, here are the results to the contest. A few of you guys had really good pictures that didn't stay within the guidelines of the classes. (Head shot pictures that had more than the horses' head up to the point of the shoulders.) I did the placings to Third and there were several classes that had no entries and a few that only had one. But here are the results:

Best Dressed Western Halter and/or Showmanship

First Place: equiniphile
Best Dressed English In Hand

No Entries
Best Dressed Western Pleasure

No Entries
Best Dressed English Pleasure or Hunter Under Saddle

First Place: Live2Ride15


Second Place: Equiniphile


Third Place: Standardbred
Best Dressed Working Western (cutting, reining, ranch horse, etc.)

First Place: equiniphile
Best Dressed Hunter Over Fences

First Place: Live2Ride15
Best Dressed Show Jumper

No Entries
Best Dressed Dressage

No Entries
Best Dressed Eventer/Cross Country

First Place: Hedgie
Best Dressed for Cold Weather

No Entries
Best Dressed for Trailering/Hauling

No Entries
Best Dressed for Lunging/Ground Driving

No Entries

​Best Eye Shot

First Place: DressageDreamer


Second Place: SarahKGamble


Third Place: Hedgie
Best Head Shot In Action

First Place: Hedgie
Best Head Shot Still

First Place: Stingerscricket (first picture in second post)


Second Place: Sarahkgamble


Third Place: Hedgie
Best Facial Marking

No Entries
Best Leg Marking(s)

No Entries
Best Paint or Appaloosa Marking (s)

First Place: Stingerscricket
From Under in Motion

No Entries
From Under Still

First Place: Sarahkgamble


Second Place: Hedgie


Third Place: Stingerscricket (fourth picture in first post)
From Above in Motion

No Entries
From Above Still

No Entries
From The Saddle In Motion

No Entries
From The Saddle Still

No Entries

​Good Job Everybody! I'm trying to come up with some cool contest ideas, and unfortunately I have no prizes to offer for any of them, so I try to make up for the lack of prize with interesting classes. I've got a few cool ideas for the next one so keep an eye out.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Woo Hoo! I finally won one  Don't need a prize.....just happy to win 
Thanks!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay! Two seconds and one first! My first contest win, thanks!


----------

